# Popeyes Chicken Sandwich is back



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just went to pick up a Popeyes GH order and the line is going out the door. The manager was super stressed out and told me its going to take a while so I left. Time to start declining all Popeyes orders again


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just went to pick up a Popeyes GH order and the line is going out the door. The manager was super stressed out and told me its going to take a while so I left. Time to start declining all Popeyes orders again


Or, u can make a positive career move and apply
for a Popeye's J O B.
Their chicken ? is rated the best ✔
and for once @uberboy1212 be a Member of a winning team ?‍?‍?‍?
https://popeyes.jobs/









Team Member Benefits


Anniversary Payouts - cash awards on your employment anniversary
Performance based pay - eligibility for merit increases each year
Service Awards - recognition on your employment anniversary
Store bonus - cash bonuses for achieving quarterly or yearly store goals 
401(k) - immediate eligibility plus a company match 
Life and Wellness - take care of yourself with our health, dental, life and other insurance coverages
Credit union - checking, savings and so much more
Education Assistance - reimbursement to help you continue your education 
Discount programs - discounts on a variety of goods and services through youdecide.com
Discounts on food purchases - when working during mealtimes


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Just went to pick up a Popeyes GH order and the line is going out the door. The manager was super stressed out and told me its going to take a while so I left. Time to start declining all Popeyes orders again


Popeye's, future high blood pressure. High cholesterol, over weight, a pharmaceutical company's wet dream.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Popeye's, future high blood pressure. High cholesterol, over weight, a pharmaceutical company's wet dream.


........Vrs. The "healthy lifestyle" of your average Uber Driver ⁉❕
AKA: the Funeral Industry's Dream


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........Vrs. The "healthy lifestyle" of your average Uber Driver ⁉❕
> AKA: the Funeral Industry's Dream


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, I accepted a Popeye's pick-up late this morning that I was very close to. No parking in the lot, and within a couple of blocks. When I got to the counter, a harried employee (already!) told me it would be an HOUR AND A HALF before the order was ready. So I passed it on.

I wouldn't be surprised if various Popeye's start disconnecting their food delivery service tablets.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I haven't tried the popeye's chicken sandwich yet. It looks good. Anyone care to compare it to the chick-fil-a sandwich?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I haven't tried the popeye's chicken sandwich yet. It looks good. Anyone care to compare it to the chick-fil-a sandwich?


I had it once and it's really good, esp for the price. I think its $5.99 for a combo with side and drink. The filet was perfectly crispy but not quite as filling as Chik Fila. The brioche bun is really good too. I sure as hell wouldn't wait 30 minutes for it but it is good.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I haven't tried the popeye's chicken sandwich yet. It looks good. Anyone care to compare it to the chick-fil-a sandwich?


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/popeyes-chick-fil-a-chicken-sandwich_l_5d652d8ee4b0641b25537080
https://www.queerty.com/popeyes-beat-chick-fil-game-20190831Chick-fil-A has always urged hungry Americans to "Eat mor chikin" and this month, customers did just that&#8230; at Popeyes Louisiana Kitchen locations around the country.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/popeyes-chicken-sandwich-returns-to-enthusiastic-fans


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


He has double side titties ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

A. Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich clocks in at *440 calories and 18 grams of fat.*
B. Popeyes sandwich contains: *690 calories. 42g Fat.*

Fat & Calories = better taste. ✔........
........and shorter life


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> The classic Chick-fil-A chicken sandwich clocks in at 440 calories and 18 grams of fat.
> 
> Popeyes sandwich contains: 690 calories. 42g Fat.


Sounds like you get more for your money at popeyes

I always try to get the maximum amount of calories per dollar

Do you try to get the least gas or anything else for your money?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

G.S.M. said:


> Sounds like you get more for your money at popeyes
> 
> I always try to get the maximum amount of calories per dollar
> 
> Do you try to get the least gas or anything else for your money?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I am going to try it
Too many brawls right now,so I will wait till the craziness stops
Will not eat any food in the AM or Evening, so 1 CS should be ok? with 1 of the buns thrown out.
This better match the hype


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Or, u can make a positive career move and apply
> for a Popeye's J O B.
> Their chicken ? is rated the best ✔
> and for once @uberboy1212 be a Member of a winning team ?‍?‍?‍?
> ...


Do I have to start on cleanup, or can I move straight to the fries?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Or, u can make a positive career move and apply
> for a Popeye's J O B.
> Their chicken ? is rated the best ✔
> and for once @uberboy1212 be a Member of a winning team ?‍?‍?‍?
> ...


Wish Al Copeland was alive still !

I would Definantly be working for him.
Not in a resturant.

Perhaps building maintenence contract . . .


Cold Fusion said:


> Or, u can make a positive career move and apply
> for a Popeye's J O B.
> Their chicken ? is rated the best ✔
> and for once @uberboy1212 be a Member of a winning team ?‍?‍?‍?
> ...


Popeyes started right here in New Orleans.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........Vrs. The "healthy lifestyle" of your average Uber Driver ⁉❕
> AKA: the Funeral Industry's Dream


No.
The Funeral Industry dreams of people who can pay.

Ever " REPO" a Grave ?



mbd said:


> I am going to try it
> Too many brawls right now,so I will wait till the craziness stops
> Will not eat any food in the AM or Evening, so 1 CS should be ok? with 1 of the buns thrown out.
> This better match the hype


I will
EAT
DRINK
BE MERRY

ANY TIME OF DAY OR NIGHT !

IF it " shaves " 10 years off my Life . . .

Less diapers in the nursing home !

Seize the Day !



Cold Fusion said:


>


This JUST IN

" MARYLAND MAN STABBED TO DEATH OVER POPEYES CHICKEN SANDWICH "!

PEOPLE ARE KILLING OVER THESE SANDWICHES !

( no Wonder the Manager was STRESSED "!)


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Wish Al Copeland was alive still !
> 
> Popeyes started right here in New Orleans.


I don't know how old you are.
I remember going by his house in Metairie to see his Christmas decorations.
AT LEAST two portable generators - the ones on wheels - to power that sucker and Sheriff's Deputies directing traffic for a month.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ttown Driver said:


> I don't know how old you are.
> I remember going by his house in Metairie to see his Christmas decorations.
> AT LEAST two portable generators - the ones on wheels - to power that sucker and Sheriff's Deputies directing traffic for a month.


I REMEMBER.
AND WATCHING HIM RACE BOATS.

Copeland STARTED with a Dunkin Donuts.
He used to watch all the people going buy Fried Chicken Across the Street . . . . .

He Already had the Friers & the Grease.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/man-sta...altercation-over-chicken-sandwich-sources-say


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/man-sta...altercation-over-chicken-sandwich-sources-say


Already !

The Sandwiches LED TO VIOLENCE LAST TIME ALSO !



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> He has double side titties ?


DONT YOU DARE

GET BETWEEN HIM AND A POPEYES SANDWICH !


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I REMEMBER.
> AND WATCHING HIM RACE BOATS.


:smiles:
I lived there 83-85?? and was an outside sales rep.
One day I took a break for lunch, had a po-boy took it up to the park right on Lake Ponchartrain.
Just hanging out and all of a sudden........ I hear "this noise"
LOUD noise!

Trying to figure out what the he.... all of sudden the Popeyes offshore racer comes IDLING around the point.
I don't know if it was Al driving or not but all of a sudden he hits it.
The sound was kind of like sex.....just can't describe it.

Needless to say it got EVERYBODY'S attention!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mmmmm.....Popeyes.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> This JUST IN
> 
> " MARYLAND MAN STABBED TO DEATH OVER POPEYES CHICKEN SANDWICH "!
> 
> ...


Basically, an incident of road rage at Popeyes. One guy cut in line in front of another, they took it outside and...
Not sure if the person stabbed was the cutter or the cuttee, though.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't do delivery but I wouldn't go anywhere near a Popeye's until this chicken sandwich craziness dies down. Yesterday, the local Popeye's had a line for the drivein that went out into the street blocking a lane of traffic. Got up to about 20 cars, I imagine that was over an hour wait. Sorry, it's just a sandwish, I'll wait till it's not such a big deal to try one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Basically, an incident of road rage at Popeyes. One guy cut in line in front of another, they took it outside and...
> Not sure if the person stabbed was the cutter or the cuttee, though.
> 
> View attachment 374350


All he wanted was a Damned Sandwich !

Not a Funeral !


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Used to live in Oxon Hill for a year and have family there. Not surprising since that area is mostly a chicken/soul food/fast food restaurant area any way. Boondocks predicted N moments over chicken sandwiches


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


>


That looks like a Twitter beef gone bad.


----------

